# British Support For Hillary



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

BBC Newsman and Former Chief American Correspondent Gavin Esier in the January 22nd London Mirror wrote the following in his lengthy column supporting Hillary Clinton for President:

"During the Vietnam War there were protests against US policy. But most British people still wanted America to defeat communism.

AND we respected America's presidents - from Kennedy and Johnson to Nixon - as intelligent men, even if their policies could be controversial.

Now things are different. The respect has gone. A friend of mine making a radio programme on stand-up comedy around the world says the one joke which gets laughs from India to Iran and from Aberdeen to Tokyo is George W Bush.

It is one thing to disagree with Bush's policy, but it is far more damaging when the president of the most powerful country in the world is dismissed routinely as a joke."


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

George Bush is a joke, eh? Well, any country that wants to "make their play"...man-up...USA taking all comers. George W. is stupid, incompetent, a cowboy and not nuanced...and he still beat the democrats. Twice. What an idiot.

This is not to say GWB is perfect. He is not, by any stretch of the imagination. He is not a conservative. He is a RINO (hey, he backed Lincoln Chaffey and Arlen Specter...case closed).

It's time for Newt (and not that whelp from Aliens II). He's an idealogue and a leader.

Europe and Whats Left of England: MYOB.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Let em have the bitch, I can think of a few to send over there.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey when those pasty white, bad teeth mutha' effers can vote in the US, they we'll worry.

Hey dipshits, who still has a Monarchy?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Who gives a fuck what the british think.


----------

